# Flat White Durham



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Visited this little cafe in Durham last week. Very good, lovely atmosphere and tasty salads and sandwiches too! If you order a cappuccino and don't want chocolate on top just make sure you ask! Recommended.


----------

